

Why Can't We Compute in the Cloud? Part 2
 - bootload
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/08/24/why-cant-we-compute-in-the-cloud-part-2/

======
donna
That will be an Apple product, MacBook mini. It's already rumored -- Flash
memory, no hard drive, least possible size and weight. :)

or maybe the Radio Shack Model 100 will come back:
<http://flickr.com/photos/jowo/11052651/>

